# Newbie: Installing Tivo Web



## megreen831 (Jul 2, 2005)

I want to get that Yahoo! Tivo Widget working. But it scrapes Tivo Web.

I'm interested in trying my first hack, installing Tivo Web, but all the information out there seems stale. Perhaps I'm just too green a newbie, even though I have 5 Tivos. 


Here's what I've got:

Tivo Series 2
Mfgr: Tivo
Software Version: 7.2.2b yada yada yada
Tivo Service: 540-yada yada yada

Everything I've read is either for a series 1 or it's for software version 3.0. 

Thanks in advance for your help!

N00b


----------



## rpdre1 (Feb 20, 2005)

Sorry but without physically replacing the PROM chip you can't hack your 540 because it's a "Series2.5".

SA 240's and earlier are much easier to hack and don't require any PROM modification.


----------



## megreen831 (Jul 2, 2005)

rpdre1 said:


> Sorry but without physically replacing the PROM chip you can't hack your 540 because it's a "Series2.5".
> 
> SA 240's and earlier are much easier to hack and don't require any PROM modification.


Since you say "and earlier", I'm guessing my new Series 2 DT will be just as hard to tweak?

I'm guessing since the service number starts with 6, I've got a 2.6? Series 2.service number 6? Is that how it works?


----------



## binaryhackerman (Jul 28, 2006)

i also have a 540 tivo... where would i get a prom with the correct firmware to be able to install tivo web?


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

megreen831 said:


> Since you say "and earlier", I'm guessing my new Series 2 DT will be just as hard to tweak?
> 
> I'm guessing since the service number starts with 6, I've got a 2.6? Series 2.service number 6? Is that how it works?


No. The Series number has generally referred to a hardware platform. The Series 2.5 units are significantly different from the Series 2 units in terms of the hardware. Note that Series 2.5 is an enthusiast-created term -- officially they are all Series 2 units to Tivo.

Anyway, the DT yes is just as hard, if not harder. AFAIK nobody has even worked out a PROM mod for it yet. Should it be considered a Series 2.6 or the like? Probably.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

binaryhackerman said:


> i also have a 540 tivo... where would i get a prom with the correct firmware to be able to install tivo web?


Take a look at ddb -- there's a thread on it there.


----------

